
Rapid Prototyping Is a Game Changer for IOT - cocoflunchy
https://techpinions.com/rapid-prototyping-is-a-game-changer-for-iot/39765
======
rabbitproto
For those who were wondering, this is what the Rabbit Proto has been working
on for the last 10 months. Pretty hard to be keep silent.

------
saurabhpalan
Changing hardware as you know it. Idea to Products in 5 days.

------
RanimalMa
This is AWEsome!

